
Getting Up to 8 Possibilities from a Single Coin Toss - ingve
https://pthree.org/2018/08/10/getting-up-to-8-possibilities-from-a-single-coin-toss/
======
jepler
you could also melt the coin down and mint three smaller coins.

more seriously, you could also inspect the rotation of the coin and easily get
another 2-3 bits (4 or 8 distinct rotations), albeit subject to a bit more
quibbling

